# Youth Hunts



## wisconsinvette (May 18, 2013)

My nephew turned 10 this past summer and I would like to take him hunting. He is a hunting freak already to the point that for the last 3 years or so he doesnt even want toys, only hunting stuff. He took his 1st and 2nd buck this year with his dad gun hunting along with a doe. 

I know AZ is an option and I put him in last fall for points so hope he can draw a youth hunt this fall. I think NM has no age limit. Are there any other western states that have mule deer, antelope, or elk hunts for kids under 12?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nevada , Wyoming , Idaho, Colorado ---- all 12 years old for ALL big game ..

Utah , 12 years old for general and antlerless permits.

14 years old to appy for LE & oial permits---This law sucks IMO, needs to change to 12 ..


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

It's amazing some of the cheap youth hunts in the surrounding states! IMO it's absolutely awesome the way they hook up NR youth hunters, Idaho and Wyoming have great hunts with great draw odds or OTC opportunity...

Congrats on hooking a young hunter! To bad more kids don't get the opportunity!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

in alaska kids can shoot big game on the parents tag, and are able to get hunters safety at 10. Southeast deer hunts are supposed to be a good youth hunt. I might consider Prince of whales Island in the next couple of years with my kid.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Texas is great, no age requirements and CHEAP for youth. Like $17 for 2 buck whitetail, 3 doe, 2 mule deer, turkeys galore, and of course exotics. And a bunch of the ranches will do parent/child discounts.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

wisconsinvette - you are correct. NM has no age limit, the only criteria is that the youth passes an any state approved hunter safety course (bowhunter safety does not count). The nice thing about NM, there are youth incentive hunts for an antlerless elk if they do not draw a big game license that are first come via internet sale.


----------

